# I have a few poems i would like to share



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww those are very good.  Haha, I dislike when non-horsey people get annoyed if I even talk about horses a lot. So I can understand why they wouldn't listen to your poems- even though they are great!!  They don't know what they're missing. :lol:


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

thanks


----------



## AJ (May 23, 2008)

awww they are gr8-the nightmare 1s awful i thought it was true till i got 2 the end lol thank god! xxx


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

ya lol i hate it when i have the nightmare, it only happens when im running late and i have to have someone else feed him for me, its crazy lol 
thanks!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

anyone else have any comments?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i know nothing about poems... i will hand it to you. you rock. i am still teary eyed. it was really hard for me to read the last one "nightmare". bc it was my *reality* 1 1/2 weeks ago. i would like to read more of your poems. keep us posted. thanks


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

im so sorry! *hugs* i hate when i have the nightmare, it really messes me up i cant image having it happen for real, 
i havent written any newer ones about horses lately but i think i have a few ideas i might have more soon


----------



## xxemmabbzxx (Mar 24, 2009)

*good poems*

your poems are really good, the last one is sad but good and it must be horrid to have that dream well nightmare. It brought a tear to my eye because I lost my pony that id had for 10 years about 4 months ago, just be thankful ur still got him id give anything for it too have been a bad dream.


----------

